# Pigeon Pics



## ducklady (Dec 11, 2004)

I visited my pigeon guru friend today. I took some pictures but hopefully can get more posted later.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

More pics, please! Pigeons, Mute Swan, and Peacock .. WOW!

Terry


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Beautiful pictures. Question though...is that 2x4 welded wire they are in? All the way down to the ground? I have an outside pen next to my starter greenhouse I thought about turning both into a loft and aviary, but thought the 2x4 would not be safe enough. Ducklady, I'd like to know more about your guru's set up please. Thanks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow! Look at all those barless birds! Very pretty


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Gorgeous birds! Thanks for sharing the pics.



MaryOfExeter said:


> Wow! Look at all those barless birds! Very pretty


Bedky, you are observant! I noticed that they looked...clean/slick...didn't register the absence of bars till you mentioned it. Very neat looking!


----------



## ducklady (Dec 11, 2004)

These are daytime runs that are connected to a actual building sort of like a shed with roosts the birds go into at night or for safety. I will see if i can get some photos of the whole cages. These are all connected to each other and its hard to tell from the photo but there is a larger peremiter fence with aviary netting over it as well. I was trying to not get the fences in the photo because it ruins them. 

I dont like the 2 x 4 wire and dont use it at all but he says he has never had a poblem on the outside of it. Then again he said he has good results with aviary netting and ours gets chewed by racoons. So I guess it depends alot on your predator load.


----------



## ducklady (Dec 11, 2004)

Here is the white peacock 










This ones not much better but it does show that there is a cage on the other side of the wire as well.


----------



## ducklady (Dec 11, 2004)

Ok i had to put some more pics on flickr. I know i actually have lots of pics i took before that i will dig out tomorrow. 

Here is a picture of a neat pigeon, you guys can probably tell me which kind it is. 










This shows the entrance to the pigeon house from the outdoor run. The outside is chicken wire, but i still hate chicken wire cause its not totally raccoon proof. 










Another view of the runs with birds on the other side


----------



## ducklady (Dec 11, 2004)

Here is the pond, its to die for 











This is the outer wall of the pigeon house. I couldnt get this bird to look at me, but he was very pretty. 










Apollo at the back of the pigeons runs.


----------



## ducklady (Dec 11, 2004)

i have to get some sleep but here are a few i found real quick


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely birds, lovely place! Thanks for the additional pictures! That green wing dove (at least I think that is what it is) is pretty rare in this country .. what a lovely bird!

Terry


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

wow looks like a cool place lots of special and exotic birds


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Your place does look like a birds paradise, very pretty birds. Thanks for sharing them. Do you sell the swans? Are they free to fly away when they want to? For some reason in the winter they get stuck on this bridge near where I live and I have saved 3 of them in the past couple of years. I just throw them over the bridge before they get struck by a car and then they just swim away. I was really surprised at how tall they actually are and fluffy. There have been a couple of deaths that I couldn't get to in time, very sad. People come from all over to look at these birds at this bridge, we see cars and groups there at least three times a year. mindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Not Jennifer here, so she will have to answer herself when she gets a moment. Jennifer is a state and federally permitted wildlife rehabber who specializes in waterfowl. HOWEVER .. she is a princess of a person and does and will help pretty much any creature that needs help. Thus, she gets her share of domestic and exotic birds and unprotected/non-native species. We all should be very grateful to her for her good heart and all that she does for our beloved pigeons and others that she is not obligated to care for.

Mute Swans are a non-native species and not welcomed in most places in the U.S. I'm sure that Jennifer does NOT sell any of the birds that come her way but rather is like the rest of us in literally begging people to give them homes.

Terry


----------



## ducklady (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks Terry, your too nice! 

This photos are of my friends place. However I did give him the swans and ducks. He is a friend who helps me out with injured animals a lot so i didnt charge him anything. I know they have such a great home and are well cared for. 

I am always looking for really good homes but in general I do charge adoption fees for most of my birds.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ducklady,
thanks for the cool pics. White peacock, swans..just awesome. Peace


----------

